# Resident Evil 5 / 6 Steam Fortschritt übertragen



## Lauenstein (17. März 2018)

*Resident Evil 5 / 6 Steam Fortschritt übertragen*

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe da eine Frage zur Steamversion von Resident Evil 5 / 6. Ich habe eine Menge Fortschritte freigeschaltet und werde mir bald einen neuen PC zulegen. Daher habe ich schon angefangen, meine Save Files diverser Games zu sichern. Nur finde ich keine Save Files von den o.g. Spielen. Auf Nachfrage im Steam Forum wurde mir gesagt, dass die Files nicht in den bekannten Ordnern gespeichert werden (z.B. Steamlibrary / Apps / Common usw.  sondern eben an anderer Stelle. Und genau das ist mein Problem? Wo werden diese Dateien zum Fortschritt gespeichert?

Wenn ich ein neues System kaufe, möchte ich nämlich nicht wieder bei 0 anfangen. Irgendwelche Tipps?

Gruß


----------



## Wubaron (17. März 2018)

Steam kann die Speicherstände auch in der Cloud speichern. Dadurch erübrigt sich das Problem. 
Schau mal bei den Spielen unter Eigenschaften ob das aktiviert ist.


----------



## Lauenstein (18. März 2018)

Hallo, 

danke, also bei den Spielen steht unter "Eigenschaften" -> Steam Cloud speichert Ihre Einstellungen, sodass Ihre Produkterfahrungen computerübergreifend einheitlich ist.

Also wird das in der Cloud gespeichert? Der Speicherplatz ist aber "nur" 39kb.

Ich bin, was "Clouds" angeht ein absoluter Neuling.

Gruß


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. März 2018)

Wenn es  bei dem Spiel möglich ist und du hast die Steam Cloud aktiviert, dann wird jedes Mal wenn du das Spiel beendest, dann der Speicherstand auf dem Server hochgeladen.
Da kannst du selbst das Spiel deinstallieren und wieder installieren. Der Speicherstand wird dann wieder vom Server geladen und du kannst da weitermachen.


----------

